# CD BLOQUE DANS iMac G5



## fredick (12 Mars 2006)

aie bonjour à tous.

j'ai un vrai probleme,... je suis sur iMac G5 et j'ai un cd qui ne cesse d'essayer d'être lu ne ressort pas etc jsuqu'à plus soif ... pas moyen j'ai essayé de redemarrer en maintenant la touche eject puis avec la touche esc ... rien ... du cou plà je vais etiendre mais en rallumant j'aurais le même probleme. c'est juste un cd audio tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal ... 

merci si quelqu'un a le tip sauveur !!!

merci encore ...

F.


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Mars 2006)

fredick a dit:
			
		

> aie bonjour à tous.
> 
> j'ai un vrai probleme,... je suis sur iMac G5 et j'ai un cd qui ne cesse d'essayer d'être lu ne ressort pas etc jsuqu'à plus soif ... pas moyen j'ai essayé de redemarrer en maintenant la touche eject puis avec la touche esc ... rien ... du cou plà je vais etiendre mais en rallumant j'aurais le même probleme. c'est juste un cd audio tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal ...
> 
> ...



Relances ton ordi en cliquant sur la souris et ton CD va ressortir !


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Mars 2006)

En maintenant pendant le démarrage de l'ordi la souris cliquée .. voilà, c'est peut-être plus compréhensible !


----------



## fredick (12 Mars 2006)

MECI BEAUCOUP

en effet cela a marché, ... mon lecteur va pouvoir souffler un peu aujourd'hui  

alala toujours aussi reactif ce bon vieux forum.

A bientôt

fred


----------



## fredick (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous ... sur mon imac G5 20' j'ai connu un tas de probleme annexes comme l'isight ou les cd avalé ...

voilà ... ça fait un bail maintenant que mon mange disque ne veut plus me recracher un cd ( un truc acheté dans le commerce, un vrai album, pas un pirate ou un dvd épais etc ... )
...
je ne suis plus sous garanti depuis un moment, et déjà une precedente fois ça m'avait couté bonbon pour qu'un reparateur mac repare ( juste sorte le cd bloqué ) ...

VOus l'avez compris, les feintes comme maintient de la souris / demarrage, ou touche ejecte ou bidouiller l'itunes toast etc ... écarter avec tournevis les bords du mange disque ... 

tout ça a été essayé sans succés ... maintenant j'en suis au demontage, mais apres avoir vu des photos sur le net .. ça me parait risqué ( pour moi )... 

quelqu'un aurait il l'ultime tips ?! ... j'ai pas essayé de pencher l'ordi de côté en faisant eject ( la gravité peut être va m'aider ? lol ) ... pfff ...

merci ...


----------



## newjack (2 Janvier 2008)

J'ai le même problème que toi fredick sur mon G5.
J'ai cependant réussi à extraire manuellement le CD en démontant le Superdrive.

Mais cela n'empêche pas ce dernier de ne plus fonctionner !

Dans les Informations système il est écrit concernant le bus ATA :

*Ce système ne contient aucun périphérique ATA. Si des adaptateurs ATA sont installés, veuillez vérifier qu&#8217;ils sont branchés et allumés.*

Je suppose donc bien que le lecteur est définitivement HS ?


----------

